# Axiom M3 v3 On-Wall Speaker Giveaway Announcement!



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

*Win one of two pair of Axiom M3 v3 On-Wall Speakers*

























​

*AxiomAudio and Home Theater Shack*... have teamed up to give two lucky members the opportunity to win Axiom's most versatile and compact stereo and home theater on-wall speakers providing the kind of transparent, neutral, wide-range sound you expect from Axiom, without any of the compromises that plague other on-wall speakers! Both pair are cherry finished.

This is an announcement thread only... please see the discussion thread for full details!


----------

